# Occasie (BE)-Occasion (NL)



## eno2

Zou het Nederlandse occasion even algemeen gebruikt worden als occasie in België? Dat zou me verwonderen. Uitgesproken
ɔkeʒən, NL betekenis:koopje.  In ’t bijzonder tweedehandsauto (VD).

 Occasion is ontleend uit het Frans en met de Franse betekenis gebruikt, maar uitgesproken op zijn  Engels, waar het wat anders betekent.

Occasie is BE; spreektaal koopje  en BE; spreektaal tweedehands auto (VD)


----------



## bibibiben

_Occasion _wordt in Nederland eigenlijk alleen nog gebruikt voor tweedehands auto's. De half-Franse uitspraak [ɔka'ʒɔn] hoor je niet al te vaak meer. Die uitspraak is wellicht alleen nog enigszins populair bij de oudere generatie.


----------



## eno2

Een verschuivend of twijfelachtig lemma dus.


----------



## eno2

De Duitse vertaling van tweedehandswagen levert me moeilijkheden op. Naar het schijnt zeggen ze ook wel Secondhandkleidung maar van Secondhandwagen weet ik het niet. Normaal zou het Gebrauchtwagen zijn...


----------



## ThomasK

Juist: _*Gebrauchtwagen *_is het enige wat ik ooit gezien heb. Op uitmuntend.de nog even geverifieerd en niks anders te vinden...


----------



## eno2

Waar haalt uitmuntend.be in godsnaam de spelling 'ocasie' vandaan?  




ZusammensetzungenNEDERLANDSDEUTSCHper *ocasie* kopen [België]gebraucht kaufen


Niet zo uitmuntend...



> We hebben geen vertalingen voor occasiewagen in Nederlands <> Duits
> We hebben geen vertalingen voor tweedehandswagen in Nederlands <> Duits
> We hebben geen vertalingen voor occasie in Nederlands <> Duits


Mijnwoordenboek | Vertalen 
Gemakkelijk te vinden is het niet. ook niet met de juiste schrijfwijze.


----------



## ThomasK

Aiaiaiai, pijnlijk. Ik heb wel nog nooit (…) dat soort fouten gevonden. Nu, ik gebruik zelf nooit "occasie": voor mij is het te Belgisch of te Vlaams. Ironisch zou ik het wel doen, maar niet meer...


----------



## eno2

Akkoord, wij hebben 


ThomasK said:


> Aiaiaiai, pijnlijk. Ik heb wel nog nooit (…) dat soort fouten gevonden. Nu, ik gebruik zelf nooit "occasie": voor mij is het te Belgisch of te Vlaams. Ironisch zou ik het wel doen, maar niet meer...


Akkoord, wij hebben ook tweedehands, maar het Duits heeft dat niet...

Een Duitse zei mij dat ze ook 'eine Gelegenheit' gebruiken, ook voor auto's. Ik geloofde haar niet, maar ze drong aan. Het zou kunnen waar zijn. Voor mij klinkt Gelegenheit' als 'koopje', algemeen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind net dit in de Duden, als betekenis #3: "besonders günstiges Angebot" (Werbesprache). Dat zal de link zijn, maar dat is geen synonymie...


----------



## eno2

Volgens mij ook niet. Ik zou eens moeten zien in de Duitse 'Gele Gids' hoe de tweedehandse auto business   genoemd wordt en welke benamingen in de reclame daarvoor gebruikt worden...


----------

